# Autosmart Rep ?



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi peeps,

Anyone know of an Autosmart rep in the central belt area of Scotland. Preferably Falkirk/Edinburgh area. ???


Cheers


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Will4long said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Anyone know of an Autosmart rep in the central belt area of Scotland. Preferably Falkirk/Edinburgh area. ???
> 
> Cheers


what you looking for mate?there are some other options for autosmart stuff rather than just the AS traders. and there are plenty are plenty alternative products also

you can try this guy from AS bill goodall, his address is in south queensferry

0131 331 4438
07971 930 043


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Yip - he is Keith and you can call him on 07970 267276.

His base is in Broxburn, but travels around central Scotland.

I bought some products from him last week.

David


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Was looking at getting some Tardis and G101 probably. I went to get from Polishedbliss but wanted £8 postage so thought I might be able to source from a local rep.

Try Bill Goodall in South Queensferry. Any more details mate ?

I will maybe give Keith a try in Broxburn then too.

Thanks for the quick replies chaps.


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah, I see you`ve just edited your post with phone numbers. Cheers

Will try both tomorrow.

:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I afraid to say that Bill has Retired now but i have the contact details for the new guy that taken over,

Grant Purdie - 07815788238

Covering the same area as Bill.:thumb:


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumb: Grant Purdie it is then...


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I am just south of Edinburgh and I use Keith Elwood, 07970267276


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

if its Falkirk area then its Pete Wilson 07813 960510 other reps selling in that area could be frowned upon saying that i've not bought from Pete for a while


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> if its Falkirk area then its Pete Wilson 07813 960510 other reps selling in that area could be frowned upon saying that i've not bought from Pete for a while


Just spoke to Pete and he is still AS rep, but he is just oustide the political boundary for me.lol.... Didn`t know there was that many around.

Looks like Keith Ellwood is the man.


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

All sorted now.. Thanks everyone that replied and helped.

Phoned Keith Ellwood, 10 mins later I basically had what I wanted in my hand. Seems a top bloke. 

Can`t believe the money I saved going to my local rep rather than through online retailers..


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah I spent a fair few £ at Keith the other week but I had a whole boot full of stuff.

He spent a fair bit of time with me and explained the products etc.

Did you notice that he has all the Vikan brushes and he has them very cheap. I had however just bought them from an online retailer just a couple weeks earlier.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

ianking said:


> Did you notice that he has all the Vikan brushes and he has them very cheap.


Yip - bought one one of the wheel brushes and long reach handles from him..VERY cheap....

David


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody know of the official REP for bathgate/livi area

Cheers

John


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

West lothian is Keith Elwood again


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

think the chap passed me in Paisley the other day,expected a wee van,not a big truck.wow.


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I afraid to say that Bill has Retired now but i have the contact details for the new guy that taken over,
> 
> Grant Purdie - 07815788238
> 
> Covering the same area as Bill.:thumb:


Dealt with Grant today. Doesn't know where the above number came from. Plenty Tardis G101 etc

Forgot to enquire about detailing brushes, applicators and a funnel (25l drum tardis is a bugger to decant without a funnel !) but got a decent wheel brush.

Doing a free draw just now for a spin round Knockhill as well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, the post you've quoted is a few years old so he's probably just changed mobile numbers..
not sure if autosmart do them but you can get 25L syphon pumps..


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

He didn't recognise it at all.

Alternatively you can make a funnel and spill tardis everywhere  On the brightside there ain't no tar on my concrete.


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> well, the post you've quoted is a few years old so he's probably just changed mobile numbers..
> not sure if autosmart do them but you can get 25L syphon pumps..


Autosmart do do them as Grant just text me to say he'd post one out. He forgot as we were blethering but i'll get one from our garage so it's no big deal.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

whats the deal with autosmart reps? do you have a minimum spend?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Chuffy said:


> whats the deal with autosmart reps? do you have a minimum spend?


No we don't have any minimum spend. However, the franchisee may ask you to meet him at his warehouse at the beginning / end of day or at one of his customers to save time and keep down diesel costs. Best thing is to just call your local Autosmart franchisee and have a chat.


----------

